# Chevrolet Cruze Picture Thread



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Post your favorite looking cruze, a photoshopped cruze, your cruze, or just any cruze! I'm going to start with some of my favorites for now, will be adding more!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that *copper*-colored 2-door *coupe* sure looks nice!


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

Uhhhh...no thanks!


----------



## KidCruze (Nov 9, 2010)

MikeyCruze said:


> Uhhhh...no thanks!


this looks.....ugly? fugly? how does one describe it 
wheels sticking out like that look ridiculous  reminds me of the trend going on now with japanese cars


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

everyone has their own taste. personally i think its looks amazing. its not really a trend considering its been around for the past 10 years. it started with the vw and bmw crowd and then the japanese crowd embraced the style.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> everyone has their own taste. personally i think its looks amazing. its not really a trend considering its been around for the past 10 years. it started with the vw and bmw crowd and then the japanese crowd embraced the style.


I have to agree. The design on that cruze is clean and the wheels look to be a proper fitment for its theme. 



Now this is cruze is one of my favorites. Its the DUB Edition Chevrolet Cruze fitted with 20" TIS Modular wheels., love how it looks in this picture


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

ChevyPower said:


> I have to agree. The design on that cruze is clean and the wheels look to be a proper fitment for its theme.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is cruze is one of my favorites. Its the DUB Edition Chevrolet Cruze fitted with 20" TIS Modular wheels., love how it looks in this picture


very nice. i would like it more if the rims were 18's or 19's and lowered more. Anymore DUB Edition chevy cruze pics ?


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

White rims anyone?


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

from what i know the body kit and grille on the cruze is from a Korean company. This looks so sick.
FYI for those that don't know, in Korea this car doesn't go by the name "cruze" nor is it under "chevrolet" but it is called the Daewoo Lacetti Premiere


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

I figured I'd add some pics.


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

Convertible anyone?


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

CRUZE said:


> Convertible anyone?



You beat me to it! Its good in a way though, cause i never seen this picture which looks a lot more like a real production model then what i have to share below. Cruze convertible looks HOT!


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

I really like that blue!


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

CRUZE said:


> Convertible anyone?


 
That looks _AWESOME! _If those came to production I'm sure we'd see them everywhere. Considering the current Cruze price-point, it would surely be an affordable convertable. Aren't many of those around!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

KidCruze said:


> this looks.....ugly? fugly? how does one describe it
> wheels sticking out like that look ridiculous  reminds me of the trend going on now with japanese cars


The flush wheels and lowered car isn't really a trend. It's been going on for a long time. And not just on imports. The term "hella flush" is only recent. 

The car looks nice as long as it's driven in a manner that wont lead to body damage lol.


----------



## hadlernabi (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey nice work have done... Really looking good colors, wheels, rims etc...


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

pontiac G5 anyone?


----------



## cruizin_dan (Jan 29, 2011)

Just found out BMC Extreme Customs is making this fiberglass aftermarket hood. their calling it the Predator Cruze Hood. The ram air vent is also functional. Below is some info on it from their site:
2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Hood Ram Air Aftermarket Holden Hoods by BMC Extreme Customs

"Add style and performance to your 2011 2012 Chevy with this Cruze Hood made by BMC Extreme Customs! We took out all the stops, went through many designs and hours to come up with this design. This 11 12 Chevrolet Cruze Predator Hood is made to add style to your ride and throw air over the air inbox. BMC Extreme Customs auto accessories give you the best in show.

Rightly named the Predator Cruze Hood, this ram air hood will have your Chevy hunting down on Civics, Elantras, Corollas, Mazda 3, Focus or any other trying to compete!

Each hood contains a variety of features that give your vehicle a true advantage when facing any competitor both in the show or on the trail. Each product is an exact fit to your model and body style by year and installs easily and securely using OEM hardware and manufacturer accessories. For safety purposes hood pins are recommended for ALL aftermarket hoods."

MSRP = 749.99

Thought this was a cool functional aftermarket part, I thought I would share!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CRUZE said:


> Convertible anyone?


OMG!!! I would buy that in a MINUTE!!!! WHAT is wrong with Detroit?????


----------



## Mba1014 (Mar 11, 2012)

What kind of rims are on this one?


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

I vote we ban the "predator hood" from ever being posted on this site again. Leave that crap to the ricers, and teenagers.


----------

